# I want to install a primer bulb



## Thumper2002 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a Simplicity Broadmoor with a Kohler Command 16. I have some cold start problems and have found that I need to prime the carb, works every time. Rather than pull the air cleaner and pour in some gas, I would like to install a primer bulb. Does anyone know where I can find a kit to install myself? Thanks


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Don't need a "kit" just a bulb. Just cut the gas line and install. Napa has them.

http://www.marineengine.com/products/accessory.php?in=2563617


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I drill a 1/8 in hole through the filter cover, big enough to insert the straw from a can of starter fluid, works for me. Have a good one. Geo


----------

